# Would this be overstocked for a 10 gallon?



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

3 African Dwarf Frogs
1 Zebra Nerite Snail
1 female Betta

Weekly 40% water changes with Prime. Marina Slim S10 filter with Aquaclear Biomax, Aquaclear Filter Foam, and Water Polisher. No live plants, just silk plants and some smooth caves. I would be target feeding the African Dwarf Frogs to ensure they got their food. Temperature planned to be around 78-80 degrees. Right now I'm going through the fishless cycling process, so I don't have any livestock in it yet.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I dont think so.


----------



## AquaAlexC1993 (Aug 12, 2017)

No, I think you are good with that stock.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agreed. Good luck to you.

One word of caution though with the frogs - there is a fungal infection that they are susceptible to that will kill them, so if you find yourself adding frogs to ones that are already in the tank, you either have to roll the dice and hope for the best or quarantine the new frogs for quite a while before adding. If I recall correctly, takes 2-3 months to know that they are in the clear. If you plan to keep frogs, then that's something you should familiarize yourself with, just in case.


"Reality is that which, when you stop believing, doesn't go away"


----------

